
This is iOS notifications done right - solipsist
http://www.9to5mac.com/54114/this-is-ios-notifications-done-right-video?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
runjake
Call me crazy but I think Android has it more right.

------
whiskers
I can't see why this is so groundbreakingly different to what iOS already
does?

The only benefit is that it isn't modally covering the entire screen. It's
still obscuring part of it though.

Notifications in iOS do feel like an afterthought but this isn't much better
and it definitely isn't a leap forward in mobile notification technology.

